# Are these signs of labor?



## Burns Branch Boers

My doe has been in pre-kidding holding pattern for a few days now. She will get up to make her way around but lays down again after walking a ways. She still participates in all the "activities" but once she is done will lay down. Sher appetite has been normal and she drinks a good amount of water. 

This morning she got up to eat but returned to "her" stall. She pooped at least 3 times in the 10min I was watching her. She squatted to urinate and kept stopping to squat as she returned to her stall. She layed down-ate some hay and drank some water.

My daughter went out and she said she pooped several times and made some "baahing noises" She also said she made a "funny", panting breathing noise and then stopped. 

Do you think she is in labor? there is no excessive mucous but her bag has filled quite a bit since thursday evening. :shrug: 

gosh the "first time disease" is really wearing on me during this!!! LOL!


----------



## firelight27

My doe is doing the same thing right now, and has been doing it for the last two weeks. It just sounds like a heavily pregnant doe. Every time my doe stands up she literally pees and poops at the same time, like she is so full of kids it just has to come out. They don't have a lot of room inside so they go to the bathroom a ton. Also, if it is like here it is hot there. Mine pants all day even in the shade and much cooler temperatures of her shelter. They are just miserable sometimes and don't want to do anything more than lay down. Unless her ligs are gone, she isn't in labor. A bag filling a bunch very suddenly is always a good sign, however, for being close to kidding.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

got it! good to know! I am glad she is acting normal. The laying down alot, although it makes perfect sense still concerned me a bit. 

Yes it is sooooo hot here! Just checked our temps and it is 99 but feels more like 110! thankfully there is a very short window where there is no shade in our paddock area--about 11 it starts to shade & right now nearly 1/2 has shade. Whitney (the doe) has been staying in the stalls. Since it is soo hot I have kept the horses up in their stalls today and kept the barn doors wide open so the breeze in there feels good.

I just rigged a fan in her stall so it will keep the air circulating (doesn't cool it down much though). 

do they often kid during the day or is it mostly at night?


----------



## kelebek

sounds like she is pretty uncomfy - pregnancy wise - when you start seeing her stretching alot you will know that she is getting the baby / babies lined up.

I had no clue my doe was in labor yesterday, except she didn't come out of the covered area to see about getting her morning treat (was not due till net week). Have you checked her tail head ligaments? Do you have a due date on her? Is her udder nice and full and tight and teats plumped out?


----------



## StaceyRosado

they can kid whenever they feel like it. Mine mostly kid during the day


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

teats are plumped out but the bag is what I would say very full but not super tight. It looks more tight in the front. The other day her belly was moving all around and my goat mentor said that most likely the babies were positioning? that has stopped now. 

I have no idea of her due date. When I purchased her the breeder told me she would be due the end of June. But I have since e-mailed her asking for the dates the doe was in with the buck and was told march 16th through the 22nd which would not have her due until the begining of August. I hope that is not the case-I wonder if she would make it?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

kelebeck do you have babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree ...late in pregnancy Does are very uncomfortable.... especially if they are carrying multiples.... they will pant...moan while laying down and don't take the heat well...... 

what does her tailhead look like.. is it really sunk in...and around her hip bones?

If you look at her from behind....and if her sides have dropped almost like she isn't preggo looking or less preggo looking... she is shifting those kids to the birth canal.... you may see a discharge.... 

Does she look posty?


----------



## nancy d

When that udder gets shiney & tight you'll have kids shortly. Happy healthy no drama kidding to ya!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Here are some labor sighs:
Pawing often
amber goo
a humped up tail (contraction)
clumpy poop
talking to her belly
laying down and getting back up again
trying to stay far away from the herd
and many more! Remember, every doe is different, and they may not show very many sighs, or they will show lots. Maybe some other members will tell you more labor sighs that I may have missed. Good luck for a safe and easy kidding!!!! :thumbup:


----------

